# How old is to old to crop my dogs ears?



## TheIncredibleSocks (Sep 8, 2012)

Whats the latest you can crop a dogs ears at?My lil girl is about 4 and a half months and I just wanna know if it is still possible to crop her ears?


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

It depends on the ear cropping vet you find. I have had my dogs ears cropped at 9 weeks to a year old. And all my dogs ears have stood. 
So to answer your question not to old. 
But some vets refuse to do it after 16 weeks .. But most only do between 9 to 12 weeks 
So look around in about a 4 hour driving radius to find a GOOD vet and one that will do at a lil older if age.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Yep, like Deb said, it more so depends on the vet you're using. Usually, cropping the ears is a decision the owner makes early and it's done earlier in life to get the ears time to heal and stand properly. Best of luck in finding one that will do it now that your pup is past 12 weeks. Some will do it up to 16 wks, and some will do it later in life. It just depends.


----------

